# It's hard to believe



## Cara (Apr 17, 2012)

Don't mind me just reminiscing but I can't believe she's really going to be two in October. I swear she was just this yesterday.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

AWWW!!!! love the puppy pics! i know exactly what you mean Cesar is also turning 2 in october the 11th soo weird!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

She is adorable!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

What cute puppy pictures! They grow so fast. It would be nice to keep the puppy stage just a but longer.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

So adorable!


----------

